# PIB fishing report-01-22-14



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Two of us fished straight out from the ship on SBI. Caught 40 perch and 1 small walleye. Only heard of 1 other walleye caught in the area. What a cold ride back tonight.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I bet "cold ride" doesn't even come close to describing it. I've came in on nights like this pulled on an open trailer behind a sled and wasn't sure I was going to live.
40 perch sounds nice though and I'm curious as a lot of guys are catching both perch and walleyes this year. I realize that today you only got one eye but are guys catching both species on the same jigs or are guys changing lures up to target your marks? Thanks.


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

Fished in that area too last week. We caught alot of perch, 100's of white bass and white perch, and a handful of walleye. Used pimples and small rapalas, bright orange and green rapalas were most effective. Smaller raps handled walleye well.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

We fished with 2 poles. One jigging and one perch rig.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

All of our perch came on pimples while jigging for eyes. We were not targeting them but they are a tasty bonus!!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

No walleyes shots tonight at the island. One walleye reported among the fishermen at Tippers. Gale winds coming in Friday.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Was out there today going for just walleye didn't mark anything. Nothing. That ride back defiantly was bad. Saw some guys walking about 1.5 miles out heading back. Felt real bad


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

I was out there with da-animal and 2 of our buddies and we were 2 walleyes shy of our four man limit. Also lost a handful of them right under the ice to. We went 1.5 miles straight out of the state park. Jiggin raps and pimples tipped w/ minnows caught their fair share. Early in the morning and late in the evening seems to be the ticket. I also went out on Monday 1/20/13 and went 10/16. Same spot awesome results! Get out there while you can.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Talked to the group that was with us this weekend and it seemed like the bite has slowed down except for EY3. They were off Rattle on the W side. The winds will be a factor this week. My buddy pulled my shanny near shore . Now its time to go do a Walleye shot.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow. EyFenzy3... That is awesome because everyone around you today did nothing.


----------



## Jbigz86 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Job Pauly , Andy showed me one of the pigs. Hopefully I can get out next week I'll send you a text.


----------



## litg8r (Feb 20, 2011)

Ey3FrenZy said:


> We went 1.5 miles straight out of the state park.


 Catawba State Park, right?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

yep thats it.......


----------



## litg8r (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reply


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

We actually had 23 but let one go was too small, I missed 9 right at the hole, had no gaff, so 4 of us ended with 22! Bite was insane, I got 2 fish over 10 lbs! that was one heck of a battle through a 7" hole


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Were you guys talking the state park off SBI or Catawba?


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

we fished west of mouse 18-20 fow, north of state park ramp-don't know exact numbers


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok, I misunderstood and thought out of SBI which has been tough fishing this week and again today. Nice Job


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Two of us made it out yesterday all day, with a tough bite all day............ Threw the kitchen sink at em, one mark all day on the vex........... Good ice from 7-10in where we drilled, we moved two times...... we did manage two lite bites around noon, I lost mine due to a shitty knot I tyed and as soon as i lost mine, we hooked up another fish, lost it at hole.............. Ill be back at it soon tho..........


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Just a pic of some eyes from Wed evening.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Also caught a few bonus jumbos on swedish pimples.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

nice wish i could get off work


----------

